# Brute on OL2s



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright, so im going to pick up a set of used law 2's for the brute either tomorrow or Sunday. Ive got a few questions about the tires, and rim choice.

Ive been asking a few people where there law2s are rubbing, only rubbing I am aware of for 5+2 rims, is the front foot well at full turn. And The front bash plate at full turn. I have no doubt foot well will need to be pushed in thats no big deal but, is anyone having issues with the front hitting the plastic front bash plate? In my case aluminum so some grind will have to be going on if so.

2. How many people are honestly having the bead problem with regular wheels on the light batch of tires? What ive been reading it seems like only a few blowing it out of the water.. but I could be wrong.

3. Not so much about tires but.. Im thinking about running SRA rims. My only concern is premature front end damage.. running 2" lift, and spring spacers it's already in a harsh situation as it is. Will SRA wheels make tie rods fail easier? wheel bearings to wear fast? Ball joints? I know it will make a difference, but how much?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I will say my personally opinion is to not go with the wide offset unless you have spent some time on one with all wides. It makes it WIDE I hated mine when I had them and the IRS rims looked and steered 10 times better.


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

My heavies even spunn some. I had all wheels spokes lined up perfectly with the side lugs, and now the halfway inbetween on the rears


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

What about your light ones though?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The heavies are known to slip on the rim. I havent heard of any from the lights.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Is there any specific way of telling if there heavy or light without a scale?

On a side note about wheels. where would I go about finding a picture of a STI Hd3 wheel, with a chrome center cap? (the cap from the all black ones) I got a hunch they would look even better, but need a picture to be sure.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im not sure where you could find a pic like that may have to photoshop one onto the rim


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

The rims are 1 piece, so the center cap is attached... unless you wanna get a torch out and cut it out, ur stuck with the one that comes with the rim.. lol and i only have had heavies.. and look at the wweigh for the shipping. Thats wat i did


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Really? It says on all the sites where there for sale that they comes with center caps.. and they look like the come out to me.. Huh.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought only certain models were actually made into the rim but I could be wrong I have never seen a set of STI rims in person yet


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

The sd3 have removable center caps. Jus bought set today. Is this the kinda pic u wanting waddaman. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I was wanting to see the machined with the cap that you have on it, but that is a nice brute

It looks like im not getting the tires tomorrow.. the guy said: There was a family emergency ill get em off the rims Monday. Don't know if he's full of it or not, but most people that say that are.

Anyway.. we'll see..


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

O ok bud thought u was wanting all black. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess they do come out. They are just real low profile and i didnt notice it


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

And this A hole strung me along and lied for a week and a half to tell me that now he doesn't want to sell them. I can't stand some of the morons that live around me...UGG


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

That sucks man. Hope u find some for your liking


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im on the hunt now for another set of tires, but now I need to pick which I want. Either 31 laws, 29.5 law 2s, or 32 backs. Not sure yet... I don't even care that he sold them to someone else, is that he lied. It's ok, I told him off pretty bad, LOL


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah go with the law2s or monsters!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My heavies were fine on the cat, but I was spinning the wheels in them notably on the ham with the Pilots'. - B&C got with HL & got me sorted out quickly; they sent shipping labels to pick mine up & sent me a new set. The new ones took over 60psi to get the beads to seat even after breaking them back loose & using abunch of bead lube:bigeyes:. Got a few hours on them now & they're staying put thus far. 

Love my law2's. These things bite like no other.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

60.. wow that's ridiculous lol.

I've got 3 choices really, and they all have there ups and downs.


31 Law - Got height, have wide rears, not as aggressive, not heavy

32 back - Got height, Doesn't have wide rears, aggressive, heavy

29.5 law 2 - Doesn't have height, has wide rears, aggressive, heavy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How in the **** are 31" laws "not as aggressive" ???????


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Well they are lol, but not as much as backs or law2s


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

Ol2s have height.. mine has 2" bracket lift and 29.5" outlaw 2's. And the outlander has a 6" slc lift and 31" outlaws mines almost as tall


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are the same pattern as the OL2, minus the sidewall wrap...... And they are MORE aggressive than any silvercrap. Which just digs a hole. Anyway. To each his own. Just dont tell anyone 31 laws arent aggressive b/c I dont want to have to explain to them why their non-aggressive tires keep breaking axles when they ride :bigok: lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not AS aggressive. - lol

Law2's are within 1/2" of 31's, so no real world height difference.


----------

